# Java DB Neuen Eintrag am Anfang der Table



## jothemac (13. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich einen neuen eintrag in eine Java DB Tabelle schreibe, dann wird diese ganz am ende zugefügt. Ich würde aber gerne ab und an einträge ganz nach oben einfügen, ist dies möglich? Im internet habe ich gelesen das eine Table dafür nicht wirklich ausgelegt ist und auch keine wirklich befriedigende Antwort erhalten.

Mein Problem grafisch(So ist es):

alter Eintrag A
alter Eintrag B
neuer Eintrag C

So möchte ich es gerne:
neuer Eintrag C
alter Eintrag A
alter Eintrag B


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2012)

Die Sortierung der Einträge bei der Ausgabe ist doch eigentlich nur interessant. Warum müssen die Einträge innerhalb der Tabelle entsprechend des Datums ihrer Erzeugung sortiert sein?


----------



## jothemac (13. Okt 2012)

Weil ich die einträge ohne sortierung abrufe, für mich reicht es wenn sie in der tabelle die richtige reinfolge haben.


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Okt 2012)

Eine Tabelle hat aber keine Reihenfolge. Sortieren geht doch am einfachsten, wo ist da das Problem.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2012)

jothemac hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich die einträge ohne sortierung abrufe, für mich reicht es wenn sie in der tabelle die richtige reinfolge haben.


Wenn du die Einträge ohne Sortierung abrufen möchtest, macht doch das was du möchtest erst recht keinen Sinn. :bahnhof:

Was du möchtest scheint mir eine nach Eintragsdatum sortierte Ausgabe. Also erzeugst du noch ein Datenbankfeld bspw. für einen Timestamp und sortierst die Ausgabe danach (DESCENT).


----------



## jothemac (13. Okt 2012)

Sie sind ja sortiert in der Tabelle, und wenn ich sie einfach abrufe kommen sie in der richtigen Reihenfolge wieder. Das geht anscheinend nur mit dem ersten Datenset, wenn ich nun ein 2 hinzufügen will, dann werden die daten an das ende der tabelle gesetzt, und nicht nach ganz oben. Es wäre schön wenn man es so lösen könnte, sonst müsste ich einige stellen im code umschreiben


----------



## Fant (13. Okt 2012)

Dann schreib deinen Code um. So wie er aktuell ist macht er ja offenbar nicht das, was du gerne möchtest...

Wenn du eine bestimmte Reihenfolge der Datensätze haben möchtest, dann sollte diese Reihenfolge auch direkt aus den Datensätzen hervorgehen. Ob du das nun mit nem TIMESTAMP oder einfach einem Integer-Feld als ORDER-COLUMN oder was auch immer machst, ist ja weitesgehend dir überlassen. Aufgabe der Datenbank ist es nicht. Wie ja auch FinalStriker schon schrieb hat eine Tabelle keine fest definierte Reihenfolge. Dir mag es jetzt so vorkommen, da du Einträge immer in der Reihenfolge angezeigt bekommst, in der du sie eingetragen hast, aber eine Garantie hast du darauf nicht.


----------

